# Only 105 volts from gen



## Imarco (Jan 1, 2014)

I noticed that my furnace, and fridges did not run properly on my Elim international 3000watt gen. I was running them separately so wattage should not have been an issue. 
Today I attached a kill a watt monitor to the outlet on the generator and discovered I was only getting about 105volts. I am assuming this is the root of the problem. There is very low mileage on this machine. 

Is this fixable? I know this is a cheap Chinese product and I am wondering if it's worth fixing.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

What is the frequency output - hertz - you're showing? It should be very close to 60. Your kilowatt meter should be able to show it.

If it is below 60 your generator isn't running fast enough. The governor may need adjustment.


----------



## Imarco (Jan 1, 2014)

Getting 60hz.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

What specific model is your generator?

Did you check that under load or with no load?

With no load adjust the governor for about 63 hz. That should boost the voltage a bit and when you are running under load still keep you at about 60 hz.

You may have a bad voltage regulator.


----------

